# My Soil Results--YIKES



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

Hello all please advise as to what you think I should do about these results. This is the first time I have sent in soil samples. I used Servitech in Hastings, NE at the advise of our local ag extension office. I did 8-10 samples per section, 4 sections. Minimal variations in P between sections, otherwise all about the same and pretty bad imo.

I have only lived at this house for ~8 months. Fertilized a couple times last fall with big box fert and or milo. I have never applied lime, I don't know of previous owner had. Yard is about 3-4 years old. Ag extension office said that they didnt think lime could be that high due to previous owner applying lime blindly. Please let me know what you think and what other info you may need. Thank you for your advise!


----------



## Virginiagal (Apr 24, 2017)

Looks like you need nitrogen and some phosphorus, you're good in everything else. Starter fertilizer has a good amount of phosphorus and could be used to get the phosphorus you need and then you could just use a nitrogen fertilizer for the other fertilizations. Ammonium sulfate is the most acidifying nitrogen fertilizer but you can use any you like. Because of the high pH you may want to spray with FAS for iron. You can try to lower pH with elemental sulfur or just live with the pH. G-man has some info in his soil remediation guidelines:
https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15165
Your CEC (cation exchange capacity) indicates your soil holds onto nutrients very well.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

The high pH is likely just the SD soils. It is normal to have high pH in the Midwest. P is really deficient and more so at the higher pH.


----------



## ABC123 (Jul 14, 2017)

My ph is 8-8.2 I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## td_05 (Mar 28, 2019)

Thank you all for the advise. I find it hard to believe that the Nitrogen is SO low, when everything else is ok. Do you guys have a preferred strategy to address the high Lime or should I live with it like the slightly alkaline pH? Sulfur vs Ferric Sulfate vs Aluminum Sulfate were suggested by the testing facility.

Thanks Again,

TD


----------



## JeffR84 (Apr 25, 2020)

td_05 said:


> You can do monthly Citric acid treatments to help flush the carbonates.


----------

